# 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hier soll der "Daten- und Faktenthread" zur geplanten Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd entstehen (Siehe hier!!)

Bitte diesen Thread nicht zum labern nutzen, dafür lassen wir den anderen offen, auch für Terminabsprachen etc....

Hier sollen die dokumentierten Fangmeldungen rein, entsprechend der im anderen Thread erarbeiteten Vorgaben nur mit Foto mit erkennbarem Massband, um "Profilneurotiker" so weit als möglich auszuschliessen.

Die Datenbank mit den Fangmeldungen managt unser Member Barbenflüsterer, an ihn bitte die entsprechenden Meldungen und Fotos schicken. 

Ausser den Fotos benötigen wir folgende Daten (siehe auch im Großbarbenlaberthread):

Fang:

Gewässer:

Fischgrösse:

Fangort:

Fangdatum:

Uhrzeit:

Wetter/Bedinungen:

Luftdruck/Hochdruck:

Temperatur:

Blei:

Wasser/Bedinungen:

Wasserstand:

Strömung:

Methode:

Montage:

Rute:

Haubtschnur:

Vorfach:

Haken:

Köder:

Futter:

Futterkorb:


Bis jetzt haben sich folgende Member zur "Großbarbenjagd" bzw. Mitarbeit hier bereit erklärt:

köfis: Bonn/Rhein
PANFISH: Main bei Schweinfurt
ulschi: Mittel/Rhein/Koblenz/Mosel 
Jägermeister14: Weser
Rheinangler66: Rhein
Adrian: /Rhein/Vll/Ahr
Alleskönner: Rhein/Bonn
AndiAusMonheim: Rhein
barta: Rhein/Krefeld/Duisburg/Monheim
Barbus_barbus: Niederrhein
Barbenflüsterer: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
dcpolo: Niederrhein/Düsseldorf/Neuss/Emerich
Daserge: Rhein
DerStipper: Mosel
DonCamile: Rhein/Main
Fabio: Donau/Wien/Kraftwerg/Freudenau
Franky: Weser/Bremen
FräuleinRotauge: Rhein/Bonn/Siegburg/Sieg
forellenudo: Rhein/Bonn
Fischdödl: Rhein/Bonn
Fisheye_67: Rhein
Karpfenmick: Rhein/Urdenbach
MainzGonsenheim: Rhein
Patrikasus: Rhein/Lippe
planlos13: Rhein/Mainz/Bingen
solly: Rhein/Bonn
ShogunZ: Altmühl
sigi: Rhein
T.Müller: Lippe/Rhein
Thomas9904: Necker/Heilbronn

Diese Liste wird ebenfalls vom Barbenflüsterer gepflegt, wer also Interesse hat, melden!!

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn die hier eingetragenen Boardies grundsätzlich zum Thema Barbenangeln und zur "Großbarbenjagd" auch was fürs Magazin schreiben könnten.

Texte als Wordokument, DinA4, Schrift Times New roman, Größe 12, Fotos bitte extra als jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei NICHT einfügen sondern extra schicken, mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hingehört.

Das alles an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de

*Nochmal zum Abschluss die Bitte  diesen Thread hier als Daten- und Faktenthread zu nutzen und nicht als Laberthread!!!*

Dann also allen viel Spass, viel Erfolg und viele Erkenntnisse bei der Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd 2006!!!

PS:
Hier gehts zum Diskussions- und Laberthread>>>


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

  Die erste Barbe Von dcpolo
 
*Fang:Barbe

 Gewässer: Rhein/Wesel

 Fischgrösse: ca.20 cm

 Fangort: Wesel

 Fangdatum: 20.12.2005

 Uhrzeit:  11.00

 Wetter/Bedinungen: Bewölkt

 Luftdruck/Hochdruck:  K.A.

 Temperatur: 4 Grad

 Blei:  Futterkorb

Wasser/Bedinungen 6 Grad

 Wasserstand: Leicht unter normal

 Strömung:  Normal

 Methode:  Feedern

 Montage:  Korb am Casting Boom

 Rute:  Balzer Magna Princess

 Haubtschnur: 0,30

 Vorfach: 0,22

 Haken:  10

 Köder: Madenbündel

 Futter: Eigenmischung herb (Maggi, Curry, Knoblauch)

 Futterkorb:  90gr

 Foto:  Keins



*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*2005: Anglerboardgerßbarbenjagd-von karpfenmick


 Fang: Barbe-keine

 Gewässer: Rhein

 Fischgrösse: -0-

 Fangort: Urdenbach/Rhein

 Fangdatum: 23.12.2005

 Uhrzeit: 10:00-16:00

 Wetter/Bedinungen:

 Luftdruck/Hochdruck:

 Temperatur: 8-grad

 Blei: Rollblei-80gr

 Wasser/Bedinungen: Langsam-fallend

 Wasserstand: 1,70m

 Strömung: wenig

 Methode: Feedern

 Montage: Rollblei-80gr vorfach-1,00m-025-am-4 Goldhaken-0,80
 und-120gr-Futterkorb-2er-Haken-Vorfach-1,00m-2er-Haken

 Rute: Zebco-Heavy-Feeder-
 und Berkley


 Haubtschnur: 0,30

 Vorfach: 0,25

 Haken: 2er

 Köder:Madenbündel-Mais-
 Stimmulatorboilis

 Futter: Sekret-mit-Paniermehl

 Futterkorb: 120gr

 Foto: keins



 
*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd-von ulschi


Fabng: Barbe-keine

Gewässer:  Mittelrhein

Fischgrösse:  -O-

Fangort:  Niederwerth

Fangdatum: 04.01.2006

Uhrzeit: 14:00-16:00

Wetter/Bedinungen:  Bewölkt

Luftdruck/Hochdruck: keine Angaben

Temeratur: 3 Grad

Blei: 120g Blei/Futterkorb

Wasser/Bedinungen: 6,2 Grad Wassertemperatur

Wasserstand:  222 cm Pegel/Koblenz

Strömung: Stark

Methode:Feedern

Montage: 60 cm Powergum 80 cm Vorfach/Zweite Rute
20 cm Vorfach beide Madenbündel Haarmontage

Rute: Shimano Beastmaster Mutlifeeder 4,80 m, 200g Wg
Rute 2 Charisma Senso Pilk 50-190g Wg.

Haubtschnur: 0,30

Vorfach: 0,25

Haken: 6er

Köder: Madenbündel

Futter: von Mosella für Barben

Futterkorb: 120g

Foto: Keins
*


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*2006: Anglerboardgrpßbarbenjagt-von MainzGonsenheim

Fang: 2 Barben/von 5

Gewässer: Rhein

Fischgrösse: Beide 67cm/2750g & 3000g

Fangort: Bibels/Kühlwasser

Uhrzeit: 11-12 Uhr

Wetter/Bedinungen: Bewölkt

Luftdruck/Hochdruck: ?

Temperatur: 1 Grad

Blei: 130g

Wasser/Bedinungen: Ruig wenig Schifffahrt

Wasserstand: 2,20 M

Strömung: Mittel

Methode: Krallenkorb mir Doppelhakenring

Rute: Browning Syntec XXL

Haubtschnur: 025 Stroft GTM

Vorfach: 022 Stroft GTM

Haken: Grösse ?

Köder: Mege Madenbündel

Futter: Brassenfutter/Fertigmischung

Futterkorb: Krallenkorb 130g

Foto ja dieses Foto wurde unter Zeugen Gemessen







*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

Zebco (in Person von Frerk Petersen) findet die Sache auch klasse hier.

Daher spendiert Zebco ein paar schöne Preise für Barbenangler, die hier mitmachen:

Wer die größte Barbe regulär meldet (inkl. Foto etc.) :
 Browning Hotrods Barbel 1216 360

Wer die meisten regulären Fangmeldungen im Laufe des Jahres bringt:
Browning Black Magic Rolle RD 0148 040

Und wer den "kuriosesten Beifang" meldet:
Browning Champion Choice Barben Futter "Easy Cheesy", 9 x 1 kg
Beutel, 3970 013

Das als kleiner Ansporn um möglichst viele Daten zu erhalten.

Im Laufe des Jahres werden wir mit Zebco noch einen Test von deren Barbenfutter durchführen, da müssen wir aber erst Modalitäten etc. klären.

Herzlichen Dank an Zebco und Frerk Petersen für die Unterstützung der Boardies!


----------



## Adrian* (2. März 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*

*Fang:*  1 Barbe 2 Verloren
Länge: 62cm
Gewicht: 2,4kg

*Beifang:* Große Brasse

*Gewässer:* Rhein, Nebenarm

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite:

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 2
Tag: 25
Uhrzeit: 11-12Uhr

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck: 4grad
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 7,5 grad
Wasserstand: 268
Strömung: Leicht-Mittel

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Browning Syntec XXL
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner GTE 6000
Hauptschnur: 25er  Stroft GTM
Vorfach: 0,22 Stroft GTM
Blei/Korb: 120g
Haken: Gamakatsu
Montage: Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 5


*Futter:* Triana Heavy Feeder


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* Futter Vorgefüttert


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* ES BEISST WIEDER! 


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Bericht auf www.Barbenfischen.de


*Foto's:*


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

Fänger: *MainzGonsenheim*

Fang: 2 Barben  
Länge: 57 & 67cm
Gewicht: 

Beifang: Mittlere Brasse

Gewässer: Rhein

Genauer Fangplatz: 
Geschätze Wurfweite: ca.15m

Fangzeit: 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 2
Tag: 26
Uhrzeit:12-13 

Wetter (bedingungen): Bewölkt
Luftdruck: 
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

Wasser (bedingungen): 
Wasser: 7,5 grad
Wasserstand: 268 fallendes wasser...
Strömung: Leicht-Mittel

Methode: Feeder'n

Montage/ Gerät: 
Rute: Browning Syntec XXL
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner GTE 6000
Hauptschnur: 25er Stroft GTM
Vorfach: 0,22 Stroft GTM
Blei/Korb: 120g
Haken: Gamakatsu
Montage: Feeder-rig

Köder: 
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 5


Futter: Triana Heavy Feeder


Taktik / Rhythmus: 


Besonderes / Erkenntnisse: Barben sind gut genährt


Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger: Berichte auf www.Barbenfischen.de


Foto's:

57er










67er


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *Rheinangler66*

*Fang:* Barbe
Länge: 49cm
Gewicht:

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:* Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite: 30m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 03
Tag: 19
Uhrzeit: 11:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: Sonnig
Temperatur: 12 Grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: ca. 1,90m
Strömung: mittel bis Stark

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Shimano Cantana Medium Feeder 3,90m
Rolle: Shimano EXAGE 4000
Hauptschnur: 0,28er
Vorfach: 0,22er
Blei/Korb: Grundblei 100g.
Haken: 6er
Montage:

*Köder: *
Art: Madenbündel
Größe/anzahl: 10stk.


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (25. März 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*

*Fang:* 3 Barben
Länge: 58cm, 62cm, 64cm 
Gewicht: 2,3kg, 2,5kg, 2,3kg

*Beifang:* Mittlerer Brassen

*Gewässer:* Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite: 10m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 3
Tag: 24
Uhrzeit: 9:45-12:40Uhr

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck: 
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 6grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wassertemperatur: 9grad  
Wasserstand: 315cm
Strömung: mittel-stark

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Browning Syntec  XXL
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner GTE 6000
Hauptschnur: 0,25er Stroft
Vorfach: 0,22er Stroft
Blei/Korb: 130g Krallenkorb
Haken: Maver Haken
Montage: Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 5


*Futter:* Comet & Ofenloch 4000


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* 5 Bälle gefüttert, dannach nur noch mim Korb..


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Nach dem ich eine Traning von Bruce        (Trainer bei Germany's next Topmodel) bekommen habe, schaue ich auf Bilder'n irgendwie besser aus 


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Bericht auf www.Barbenfischen.de


*Foto's:*

58er





62er





64er


----------



## Adrian* (28. März 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*

*Fang:* 2 von 7 Barben
Länge: 2 mal 68cm
Gewicht: 2700 & 2650

*Beifang:* große Brassen

*Gewässer:* Rhein 

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Winterplatz
Geschätze Wurfweite: 10m 

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 3
Tag: 26
Uhrzeit: 13-19Uhr

*Wetter (bedingungen): * 
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: Sonnig
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 10,5
Wasserstand: 340
Strömung: mittel-stark

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Browning Syntec Feeder XXL
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner 6000
Hauptschnur: 0,25
Vorfach: 0,22
Blei/Korb: 
Haken: 
Montage: Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 5


*Futter:* Mastermix Offenloch


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Hat lange nicht mehr so gut gebissen...


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Bericht sogar mit Video's http://barbenfischen.de/storys/maerzkoenig_ohne_krone/maerzkoenig_ohne_krone.html


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (17. April 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *PANFISH*

*Fang:* Barbe
Länge: 78cm
Gewicht: 11Pfund

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:* Main

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Hinter Schleuse
Geschätze Wurfweite: 10m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 4
Tag: 15
Uhrzeit: 14:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck: Normal
Verhältnisse: bewölkt
Temperatur: 10-15 grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: 0,5m Hochwasser
Strömung: Stark 

*Methode: * Grundangeln

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Berkley Cherrywood 4,50m
Rolle: 
Hauptschnur: 0,30mm
Vorfach:  0,20mm 50cm
Blei/Korb: 150gr.
Haken: 4er Karpfenhaken
Montage: Blei am Feederboom

*Köder: *
Art: Brötchen, Made, halber Tauwurm mix
Größe/anzahl: 


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Leute macht euch auf was gefasst denn die Barben im Main sind Riesig 


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *Raubfisch-Fan*

*Fang:* Barbe
Länge: 57cm
Gewicht:

*Beifang:* Bachforelle 20cm

*Gewässer:* Neckar (Seitenkanal)

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite:

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 4
Tag: 8
Uhrzeit: 9:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 4-5grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: 
Strömung: 

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Cherrywood 4,80m
Rolle: Baitrunner 5000GTE
Hauptschnur: 0,25mm Beastmaster No Escape
Vorfach: 
Blei/Korb: 
Haken:  6
Montage:

*Köder: * 
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 


*Futter:* mit Barben-Fertig-Mix plus Mais und Käse-Späne


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Barbe sah gut genährt aus...


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (27. April 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *heinzrch*

*Fang:* 2 Barben
Länge: 48 & 51cm
Gewicht: beide gut ein Kg

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:* Pegnitz  bei Fürth/Bayern

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite:

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 4
Tag: 25
Uhrzeit: 20:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck: fallend
Verhältnisse: Gewitter
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: nicht eingetrübt
Wasserstand: normal
Strömung: 

*Methode: * Grundangeln

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Sportex Turbo
Rolle: Sationär
Hauptschnur: 0,25mm 
Vorfach: 
Blei/Korb: 30gr
Haken: 
Montage: Seitenblei

*Köder: *
Art: Mais-Mistwurm cocktail
Größe/anzahl: 


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* Dosenmais lose mit der Hand gefüttert


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Demnächst sicher noch größere, ich bleib dran! #6 


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*
*Fang:* Barben
Länge: 64cm, 73cm, 17cm
Gewicht: 3kg, 5,1kg

*Beifang:* Rotauge, minibarbe (gilt als kurios)

*Gewässer:* Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite:

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 5
Tag:1
Uhrzeit: 

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: hoch aber konstant
Strömung: Stark

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Browning Syntec XXL
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner GTE B
Hauptschnur: 0,25er Stroft
Vorfach: 0,22
Blei/Korb: 190g Krallenkorb
Haken: 
Montage: Browning Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 3


*Futter:* Robinson River


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* 


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Fische standen weit draussen...


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*

64er





73cm














Zitat von MainzGonsenheim, 
"Was sagt man doch gleich wenn man in einer dummen Situation erwischt wird: Ehrlich, es ist nicht so wie es aussieht"  :q 

minibarbe


----------



## Adrian* (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *Karpfenmick*

*Fang:* Barben
Länge: 48 & 40
Gewicht:1100 & 450gr

*Beifang:* 3 Brassen

*Gewässer:* Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Stromkante Buhnenfeld
Geschätze Wurfweite:40m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 05
Tag: 05
Uhrzeit: 15:40 & 22:15

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: Südost Wind,Wolken
Temperatur: 24 Abends 13grad
Mond: Halbmond

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 13
Wasserstand: 3,40m
Strömung: mittel

*Methode: * Feeder'n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: 
Rolle:
Hauptschnur: 
Vorfach: 
Blei/Korb: 
Haken: 
Montage:

*Köder: *
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 15


*Futter:* Paniermehl mit geribenen Käse


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* nur mit dem Einwurf gefüttert. 30min


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Buhne hatte noch zu viel Wasser kam nicht in die Stömung.


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *PANFISH*
*Fang:* eine Barbe von zwei
Länge: 64cm
Gewicht:

*Beifang:* 

*Gewässer:* Main bei Schweinfurt

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Hinter Schleuse
Geschätze Wurfweite: 

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 6
Tag: 16
Uhrzeit: 16:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): * Sonnig, Bullenhitze
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 25-30grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: normal
Strömung: stark bis sehr stark

*Methode: * Grundfischen

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Berkely Cherrywood 4,80m
Rolle:
Hauptschnur: 0,12 geflochten
Vorfach: 0,10mono
Blei/Korb: 80gr. Sargblei
Haken: 6er Karpfenhaken
Montage: Durchlaufende

*Köder: * 
Art: Maden
Größe/anzahl: 10


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:* Maden mit Hand eingeworfen


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto's:*


Kommen später, gibts probleme mit!


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

Fänger:	*Sigi* 

Fang:	3 Minibarben	
Länge:	bis 40cm	
Gewicht:		

Beifang:	1 Wallerchen	

Gewässer:Rhein	

Genauer Fangplatz: Hauptfluß
Geschätze Wurfweite:10m

Fangzeit:		
Jahr: 2006		
Monat:Juli	
Tag: 21.	
Uhrzeit:	19.00-08.00	

Wetter (bedingungen): 		
Luftdruck:		
Verhältnisse:		
Temperatur: 35 Grad tagsüber

Wasser (bedingungen): 		
Wasser:		
Wasserstand:220cm
Strömung: soft da flach

Methode: Feeder

Montage/ Gerät: 		
Rute:Cormoran Speziland Barbel
Rolleaiwa regal 3500S BRI
Hauptschnur:28er Stroft 
Vorfach:	Tufline
Blei/Korb:	120g Kralle
Haken:	6er Kamasan
Montage:	Powergum

Köder: 		
Art:Maden
Größe/anzahl:6 Stück


Futter: Fertigfutter Tutti Frutti


Taktik / Rhythmus:	Bier, grillen, und schlafen 


Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:		


Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:		


Foto:


----------



## Adrian* (20. August 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *Karpfenmick*

*Fang:* Barbe
Länge: 63cm
Gewicht: 5 Pfund

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:* Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Große Buhne/Mohnheim
Geschätze Wurfweite:  

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 8
Tag:18
Uhrzeit: 03:30

*Wetter (bedingungen): * Süd Wind
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur:  14

*Wasser (bedingungen): * Kehrströmung
Wasser: 
Wasserstand:  2,40m
Strömung: stark

*Methode: * Grundangeln

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute:  Zebco Heavy Feeder
Rolle: 
Hauptschnur:  0,30
Vorfach:  0,23
Blei/Korb: 
Haken:  6
Montage: Ohne Schnicksnack

*Köder: * 
Art:  Maden
Größe/anzahl:  Bündel


*Futter:*


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*

*Fang:* Barbe 
Länge: 67cm
Gewicht:

*Beifang:*

*Gewässer:* Rhein 

*Genauer Fangplatz: *
Geschätze Wurfweite: 10-15m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 10
Tag:09
Uhrzeit: 

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: 
 Strömung: 

*Methode: * Feeder‘n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute:  Browning Syntec
Rolle: Baitrunner GTE 6000B
Hauptschnur: 0,28 Catana
Vorfach:  0,25 Catana
Blei/Korb: 
Haken: Gamakatsu
Montage: Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden 
Größe/anzahl:  5


*Futter:* Triana Heavy 


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:*


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* * Adrian**

*Fang:*  Barben
Länge:  56, 63, 64cm
Gewicht: -

*Beifang:* Brassen, Aland, Nasen, Mini Barben

*Gewässer:*  Rhein

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Nähe Panzerrampen
Geschätze Wurfweite: 20m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 10
Tag:01 & 03
Uhrzeit: 13:10 & 17:25 Uhr sowie  ca. 15:30Uhr

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: Bewölkt, Regen,  Wind 
Temperatur:  10-15grad

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser:  Klar, leicht steigend
Wasserstand: ca: 2,5m
Strömung: mittel

*Methode: *  Feeder‘n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute: Spro Premium Power X Feeder
Rolle: 8000er Ultimate Artura
Hauptschnur: 0,24 Trilene
Vorfach: 0,22 Stroft 
Blei/Korb: 120gr.  Maschenweite  8mm  & Browning Korb 120gr. Maschenweite 6mm
Haken: 10er Profi-Blinker Wahnsinn's Haken 80cm & 8er Drennan Specimen 1m
Montage: Browning Feeder-rig

*Köder: * 
Art: Kombi Maden + Rote Berkley Gummimade
Größe/anzahl: 5+1


*Futter:* Jenzi Gold "Barbe/Käse" + Bode "Caramel Spezial" + Maden 
                    Tag 2: Browning Champions Choice Halibutt BBQ, + Lockstoff Mosella Impact Feeder Liquid "cheese" + Maden


*Taktik / Rhythmus:*  3 Körbe pro Rute angefüttert, dann nur alle 4-5min über die Ruten nachgefüttert 


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:* Biss eigentlich schlecht, aber wenn’s biss dann ne größere Barbe. Kaum noch kleine Barben.


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Bräuchte en größeren Kescherkopf


*Foto:*


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 2006: Anglerboardgroßbarbenjagd - Daten und Fakten*

*Fänger:* *MainzGonsenheim*

*Fang:* Barben 
Länge: 2 x 74cm
Gewicht: 3,7kg

*Beifang:* Mini Barben, Brassen, Döbel

*Gewässer:* Rhein 

*Genauer Fangplatz: * Nebenarm
Geschätze Wurfweite: 10-15m

*Fangzeit:* 
Jahr: 2006
Monat: 10
Tag:11
Uhrzeit: 

*Wetter (bedingungen): *
Luftdruck:
Verhältnisse: 
Temperatur: 

*Wasser (bedingungen): *
Wasser: 
Wasserstand: 3,3m
Strömung: Schwach

*Methode: * Feeder‘n

*Montage/ Gerät: *
Rute:  Browning Syntec
Rolle: Baitrunner GTE 6000B
Hauptschnur: 0,28 Catana
Vorfach:  0,25 Catana
Blei/Korb: 
Haken: Txr 6 gr 8
Montage: Feeder-rig

*Köder: *
Art: Maden 
Größe/anzahl: min.8


*Futter:* 50% Comet 50% Robinson River mit Vanille



*Taktik / Rhythmus:* Futter sollte 15min im Korb bleiben
                                    Vielleicht ist es manchmal wirklich so, dass eine kleine Änderung des Futter's die Jung wieder aktivieren kann.


*Besonderes / Erkenntnisse:*


*Kurzer Kommentar vom Fänger:* Mehr unter www.Barbenfischen.de


*Foto:*


----------

